#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste Hilfe Kurs besuchen >

## Ninna

Hallo.
Wo kann ich ein Erste Hilfe Kurs günstig im Süd Deutschland besuchen?

----------


## josie

> Hallo.
> Wo kann ich ein Erste Hilfe Kurs günstig im Süd Deutschland besuchen?

 Hallo Ninna!
Das Deutsche Rote Kreuz (DRK) oder der Arbeiter Samariter Bund (ASB) oder die Malteser bieten Erste Hilfe Kurse an

----------


## spokes

ggf über den Arbeitgeber den 1. Hilfe Kurs besuchen. dann ist es kostenfrei.

----------


## Ninna

Toll! 
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Ninna

Ich bin im Karenz. 
Daher muss ich den Kurs wahrscheinlich selbst bezahlen.

----------


## goenjammin

Hast du keinen Erste Hilfe Kurs für dein Führerschein machen müssen ? :O

----------


## spokes

einen erste Hilfe  Kurs sollte man nun wirklich regelmäßig wiederholen!

----------


## Ninna

Danke!

----------


## Ninna

> einen erste Hilfe  Kurs sollte man nun wirklich regelmäßig wiederholen!

 Da gebe ich ihnen Recht. Das ist ganz wichtig. Vor allem , wenn man Kinder hat.

----------


## Ninna

Ich habe kein Führerschein.

----------


## Ninna

> Hast du keinen Erste Hilfe Kurs für dein Führerschein machen müssen ? :O

 Ich habe kein Führerschein.

----------


## Ninna

> ggf über den Arbeitgeber den 1. Hilfe Kurs besuchen. dann ist es kostenfrei.

 Vielen Dank!

----------


## laserbär

Also entweder über die nächste Dienststelle vom Roten Kreuz kann man einen Erste Hilfe Kurs buchen. Manchmal organisiert aber auch eine Fahrschule einen Erste Hilfe Kurs, wo man sich auch als externer dazu setzen kann. Wie schon geschrieben wurde geht aus auch über den Arbeitsgeber.

----------

